# Schoenberg String Quartet cycle- Recommendations?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any fav recordings for all those lovely Schoenberg string quartets? ITunes preferred.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Schoenberg Quartet. Or if you don't mind old sound, the early Juilliard Quartet recordings.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Arditti sounds a little cold to me; if I want less Romanticism, and more modern, this will work. The LaSalle is very warm and full-bodied. Beyond those, I haven't heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess it depends on your ears. Personally, the LaSalle recordings don't do it for me. 

I have the Leipziger Quartet recordings of 2 and 4, and I think they're very well done. I also have the Fred Sherry Quartet on Naxos with Quartets 3 and 4, and I like it as well. 

Personally, I like the Arditti also. But I get nervous disagreeing with millionrainbows, because I think he's smarter than me.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I guess it depends on your ears. Personally, the LaSalle recordings don't do it for me.
> 
> I have the Leipziger Quartet recordings of 2 and 4, and I think they're very well done. I also have the Fred Sherry Quartet on Naxos with Quartets 3 and 4, and I like it as well.
> 
> Personally, I like the Arditti also. But I get nervous disagreeing with millionrainbows, because I think he's smarter than me.


Oh, now, come on, Manx. It's just that I always make statements, and never ask questions. That's a policy of mine.


----------

